# z510 core i7 vs y510p core i5



## raul_virus (Mar 27, 2014)

i want to buy a laptop. My budget is 60-65INR. I am confused between Lenovo y510p core i5 4200m 4200m with gt755m and lenovo z510 core i7 4702mq with gt 740m.


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

raul_virus said:


> i want to buy a laptop. My budget is 60-65INR. I am confused between Lenovo y510p core i5 4200m 4200m with gt755m and lenovo z510 core i7 4702mq with gt 740m.



Confusion will keep on increasing if you don't fill up the questionnaire or refuse to read the guide.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 27, 2014)

Before posting please refer the sticky. And fill the questionnaire.


----------



## raul_virus (Mar 27, 2014)

1) What is your budget ? (INR or USD )
60-65k
2) What size & weight consideration ( if any ) would you
prefer?
Mainstream; 15 " - 16 " screen
3) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with
this notebook?
programming and gaming
5) Any typical configuration in your mind you ' re eying for ?

 I am confused between Lenovo y510p core i5 4200m 4200m with gt755m and lenovo z510 core i7 4702mq with gt 740m.



4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really
don' t like ?
a. Like :dell,hp,lenovo,sony
b. Dislike :hcl,Compaq,
6) Anything else you would like to say ?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD ) / 900p / 1080 p ( Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal ( 3- 4 hrs))
Purchase place (flipkart/local store)


----------



## omega44-xt (Mar 27, 2014)

Y510p due to better GPU & FHD display


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

Wait for MSI, they are soon gonna release their laptops.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Wait for MSI, they are soon gonna release their laptops.



MSI coming back to India?


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> MSI coming back to India?



wouldnt recommend MSI coz there arent service centres in India
one of my cousins had trouble with warranty here once and had to get it to shipped to USA for a hefty sum just for a small defect

though they are great laptops and may return to india
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/182319-msi-brand-gaming-laptops-they-good.html


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> wouldnt recommend MSI coz there arent service centres in India
> one of my cousins had trouble with warranty here once and had to get it to shipped to USA for a hefty sum just for a small defect
> 
> though they are great laptops and may return to india
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/182319-msi-brand-gaming-laptops-they-good.html



I think smartlink services MSI laptops. [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] told me, he's from MSI India team.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think smartlink services MSI laptops. [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] told me, he's from MSI India team.



yeah but im not from delhi sooo only people in delhi will get the service but MSIs return will change alot of things hopefully 
I look forward to it


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> wouldnt recommend MSI coz there arent service centres in India
> one of my cousins had trouble with warranty here once and had to get it to shipped to USA for a hefty sum just for a small defect
> 
> though they are great laptops and may return to india
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks/182319-msi-brand-gaming-laptops-they-good.html


Well that was a question which I asked seamon.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well that was a question which I asked seamon.



note they MAY return acc to  [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] 
depends on alot of factors- demand,market,service,warranty,pricing,customisation etc


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> note they MAY return acc to [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]
> depends on alot of factors- demand,market,service,warranty,pricing,customisation etc



Well I don't care as of now since I am not changing mine till my warranty period exist


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well I don't care as of now since I am not changing mine till my warranty period exist



yeah ikr i also just spent 4k on an additional year of warranty for my HP 
my dell and vaio are out of warranty but no biggie as long as it works fine
i may get a new lappie after my entrances
wont part with my current beasts though i love them too much for that 

btw shadow in ur sig the last item-razer goiathus has a typo


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah ikr i also just spent 4k on an additional year of warranty for my HP
> my dell and vaio are out of warranty but no biggie as long as it works fine
> i may get a new lappie after my entrances
> wont part with my current beasts though i love them too much for that
> ...



Me too, I am gonna get a laptop after admission to a good college. I was thinking of Razer Blade if my needs will be taking it to classes or maybe even a slim MSI.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah ikr i also just spent 4k on an additional year of warranty for my HP
> my dell and vaio are out of warranty but no biggie as long as it works fine
> i may get a new lappie after my entrances
> wont part with my current beasts though i love them too much for that
> ...



I just hate this auto correct feature.  When I reach home will correct it


----------



## raul_virus (Mar 30, 2014)

will msi provide onsite warranty and will they provide better laptop than y510p i5 version for 60k. Or should i go for y510p?


----------



## raul_virus (Mar 30, 2014)

is there any difference between y510p i7 vs y510p i5...?


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

raul_virus said:


> is there any difference between y510p i7 vs y510p i5...?



That's like asking if there a difference between maruti 800 and audi a4.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> That's like asking if there a difference between maruti 800 and audi a4.



not really i have both a i7 3612qm laptop and a i5 3210m laptop and i dont see a difference in performance usually
only very very high cpu munching games need the extra punch otherwise the i5 should suffice 
i5 vs i7 is more like bmw 5 series vs bmw m5

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Me too, I am gonna get a laptop after admission to a good college. I was thinking of Razer Blade if my needs will be taking it to classes or maybe even a slim MSI.



engineering admissions? me too


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> not really i have both a i7 3612qm laptop and a i5 3210m laptop and i dont see a difference in performance usually
> only very very high cpu munching games need the extra punch otherwise the i5 should suffice
> i5 vs i7 is more like bmw 5 series vs bmw m5
> 
> ...



You will see the difference in Crysis 3 where the game demands as many as 8 threads @ 2.6Ghz. 
2014 will have many CPU intensive games(maybe watchdogs), this is where core i7s will rule.

core i7 quad=2xcore i5m.

- - - Updated - - -

Maybe you don't see the performance gain due to GPU bottleneck.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> You will see the difference in Crysis 3 where the game demands as many as 8 threads @ 2.6Ghz.
> 2014 will have many CPU intensive games(maybe watchdogs), this is where core i7s will rule.
> 
> core i7 quad=2xcore i5m.
> ...



no i7 is just 2 additional cores and 8 hyperthreaded cores

as for the 8 cores at 2.66ghz (hyperthreaded):-

If hyperthreading rarely helps in gaming, why do so many people recommend i3 processors when a Pentium is similar but $60 cheaper? : buildapc

most games dont use the additional cores of i7 yet instead a hyper threaded dual core mobile i5 may get nearly similiar performance

thats why most forums (including here) recommend i3 3120(and above) over a 8 core fx-series amd despite the amd having more cores and same pricing

*www.pcmech.com/article/deciding-between-i5-vs-i7-processor/

the i7 will certainly be faster in photoshop or some cpu heavy program  but for gaming the difference hasnt caught up yet 
go for the i7 only if u need the extra kick otherwise most games are yet to utilize extra cores

as for gpu bottleneck, are u kidding me?? the 7730m is a GCN ddr3 gpu it doesnt bottleneck at all , so far it plays every game i throw at it and doesnt lag even a single bit
the lowest fps ive gotten on it is like 15fps on skyrim with everything turned up
dude dont go by specs and benchmarks they are purely theoretical, its a great gpu(7730m) trust me


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> no i7 is just 2 additional cores and 8 hyperthreaded cores
> 
> as for the 8 cores at 2.66ghz (hyperthreaded):-
> 
> ...



You are right, most games don't use all 8 threads but some high end games do. Crysis 3 is the best example. Hitman Absolution is another good example. In these games, the GPU has to actually wait for the CPU to finish its job.

Most games are coded to utilize not more than 4 threads but slowly the shift is going towards 8 threads like NFS rivals, BF 4 etc.

In this case, the core i5M processor is weak so as not to bottleneck the GT 755m and therefore the core i7 4700MQ is recommended. core i5M is more or less equal in performance to core i7 4500U(which I have). When I tested BF 4 and Crysis 3, a single GT 650m OC(upto GT 750m levels) with 3632QM was giving much better results than an undervolted CPU+AMD 8850m. 

Don't underestimate the CPU.

I think here people recommend FX 8350 more than anything else.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2014)

Battlefield 4 can easily make a mid range laptop cry like hell.


----------



## seamon (Mar 30, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> as for gpu bottleneck, are u kidding me?? the 7730m is a GCN ddr3 gpu it doesnt bottleneck at all , so far it plays every game i throw at it and doesnt lag even a single bit
> the lowest fps ive gotten on it is like 15fps on skyrim with everything turned up
> dude dont go by specs and benchmarks they are purely theoretical, its a great gpu(7730m) trust me



I think I missed this. Allow me to clarify. When a GPU renders a heavy game, it renders it with 100% power provided the CPU is fast enough to keep up with the GPU. GPU bottleneck is when the CPU is left free to do additional work whereas the GPU is stressed out. Try running BF 4 in "ultra" settings. That will be a typical GPU bottleneck.

CPU Bottleneck occurs when the GPU is not able to reach 100% usage due to the slow CPU. Here the GPU waits for the CPU to finish its work.

Even I can barely run BF 4 is ultra. I get 30 FPS in FHD with both GPUs at 100% usage. 

Also, no laptop exists in which bottleneck doesn't exist. Say Alienware 18 with dual GTX 780m and core i7 4930XM. Here CPU bottleneck occurs. The processor is just not fast enough to keep up with the mobile equivalent of GTX TITAN. However in 70% laptops its the GPU which causes the bottleneck.

- - - Updated - - -

Skyrim is not very demanding, I can easily max it out @60FPS without breaking a sweat.
Also, you are probably not noticing difference between core i7 and core i5 in your laptops due to GPU bottleneck in both. Most probably in both cases, the CPU is left free to do additional work.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think I missed this. Allow me to clarify. When a GPU renders a heavy game, it renders it with 100% power provided the CPU is fast enough to keep up with the GPU. GPU bottleneck is when the CPU is left free to do additional work whereas the GPU is stressed out. Try running BF 4 in "ultra" settings. That will be a typical GPU bottleneck.
> 
> CPU Bottleneck occurs when the GPU is not able to reach 100% usage due to the slow CPU. Here the GPU waits for the CPU to finish its work.
> 
> ...



man i OWN both laptops theres a difference
like i said theoretical stuff and everyday stuff has a MAJOR difference
Benchmarks etc dont prove much for actual usage
using both side by side is an actual way to test not some software which calculates on the basis of a theory or on the basis of cores,clockspeed , specs etc


----------



## raul_virus (Mar 31, 2014)

will there be any launch of next gen graphics card or processors??? i can wait then!


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> man i OWN both laptops theres a difference
> like i said theoretical stuff and everyday stuff has a MAJOR difference
> Benchmarks etc dont prove much for actual usage
> using both side by side is an actual way to test not some software which calculates on the basis of a theory or on the basis of cores,clockspeed , specs etc



I think you failed to get me. I just said that even though you OWN both laptops, it's impossible to differentiate between core i7 and core i5 unless you have CPU bottleneck in core i5 one. You have hardcore GPU bottleneck in both your laptops so you are not noticing ANY difference.

- - - Updated - - -



raul_virus said:


> will there be any launch of next gen graphics card or processors??? i can wait then!



Wait 1-2 months


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think you failed to get me. I just said that even though you OWN both laptops, it's impossible to differentiate between core i7 and core i5 unless you have CPU bottleneck in core i5 one. You have hardcore GPU bottleneck in both your laptops so you are not noticing ANY difference.



they have different configs and gpus man -_-
my i7 has an nvidia gpu , my i5 has an amd one 
there is ZERO bottleneck both are in no way underpowered or something
stop arguing


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> they have different configs and gpus man -_-
> my i7 has an nvidia gpu , my i5 has an amd one
> there is ZERO bottleneck both are in no way underpowered or something
> stop arguing



Read this again:



> I think I missed this. Allow me to clarify. When a GPU renders a heavy game, it renders it with 100% power provided the CPU is fast enough to keep up with the GPU. GPU bottleneck is when the CPU is left free to do additional work whereas the GPU is stressed out. Try running BF 4 in "ultra" settings. That will be a typical GPU bottleneck.
> 
> CPU Bottleneck occurs when the GPU is not able to reach 100% usage due to the slow CPU. Here the GPU waits for the CPU to finish its work.
> 
> ...



Every freakin laptop has either CPU or GPU bottleneck. Seriously.....
Don't think your laptop is all powerful and almighty. You must try to understand that laptops in India are very underpowered. If you are getting 15 FPS in Skyrim, then that's a serious GPU bottleneck.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Read this again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolwut bro its no point arguing with u, u really under estimate cpus and gpus despite my links proving otherwise
let me make it easier for u - imagine u have a ferrari in india and i have say a audi or some other sedan , now we both need to travel on the same bumpy road with the same obstacles,etc and ur extra speed , power etc cannot be utilized to its potential yet and by the time that road becomes worthy of speeding ur ferrari on it , its already outdated and stuff
get what im trying to convey?
im saying the extra cores and stuff may obviously be better but theres not much to utilize it
lets take a program which uses only one core - both the i5 and i7 will perform equally there
now take a quad core program - the i7 will perform better but not by a fair margin since dual cores with hyper threading can utilise 4 threads just like  quad core with some a slightly lower performance of course

now lets take a program using more than 4 cores thats where ur own analogy comes into play - despite having a superior cpu , ur gpu will bottleneck the config and u wont be able to get the kind of performance potential which it posseses and itll only perform slighly better than the i5

lets take a game where a superior gpu is needed - same thing will occur again and the i7 's extra punch wont be used as the game needs a powerful gpu not a powerful cpu


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

Also it doesn't matter if they have different gpus, gpu bottleneck is evident in both.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Also it doesn't matter if they have different gpus, gpu bottleneck is evident in both.



as for gpu bottleneck -
Nvidia GeForce GT 650M SLI compare AMD Radeon HD 7730M GPU

read the mini review at the bottom
it is a similiar situation with i7 vs i5
dont get me wrong im not against u or something but sadly not many games and programs can handle the extra power unless u use that kind of heavy software 
by the time it becomes the standard , our gpus and cpus will be outdated 


im not saying the i7 isnt powerful or something im saying theres not much to utilize that power yet


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> lolwut bro its no point arguing with u, u really under estimate cpus and gpus despite my links proving otherwise
> let me make it easier for u - imagine u have a ferrari in india and i have say a audi or some other sedan , now we both need to travel on the same bumpy road with the same obstacles,etc and ur extra speed , power etc cannot be utilized to its potential yet and by the time that road becomes worthy of speeding ur ferrari on it , its already outdated and stuff
> get what im trying to convey?
> im saying the extra cores and stuff may obviously be better but theres not much to utilize it
> ...



Exactly. Your argument is completely valid. I am trying to convey the same thing. In your case, you are not noticing any difference between cpu and gpu because to harness the true power of cpu you need a better gpu.
But in the case of y510p, the gpu has the potential to do much better in multi threaded games if it is coupled with core i7 and not core i5.
In single threaded games, both setups will perform equally. Today, the shift is towards multi-threaded applications so core i7 is future proof.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> as for gpu bottleneck -
> Nvidia GeForce GT 650M SLI compare AMD Radeon HD 7730M GPU
> 
> read the mini review at the bottom
> ...



Can you copy the text??? Besides the site is not reliable, some info is wrong.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Exactly. Your argument is completely valid. I am trying to convey the same thing. In your case, you are not noticing any difference between cpu and gpu because to harness the true power of cpu you need a better gpu.
> But in the case of y510p, the gpu has the potential to do much better in multi threaded games if it is coupled with core i7 and not core i5.
> In single threaded games, both setups will perform equally. Today, the shift is towards multi-threaded applications so core i7 is future proof.
> 
> ...



TEXT FROM SITE-
GT650m sli

GeForce GT 650M SLI is a solution of two GeForce GT 650M GDDR5 put together using NVIDIA'S SLI technology. 
Check the page of GeForce GT 650M GDDR5 to know more about its chip. 
As usual, SLI relies a lot on proper driver support and may suffer from micro-stuttering in lower frame rates (below 30). Benchmarks indicate the performance is on level with a single GeForce GTX 670MX. However, its performance may be the same or worse as a single GT 650M, depending on whether or not the 3D game supports SLI. 
Even so, most demanding games will run at the highest settings. 
It's worth mentioning SLIed GT 650M are only made with GDDR5 variants of GT 650M.

7730m-

Radeon HD 7730M, codenamed 'Chelsea LP', is a fast-middle-class GPU part of the Mobility HD 7000M Series released by AMD in 2012. 
It's based on the new GCN (Graphics Core Next) architecture and therefore not related to any of the previous AMD GPUs. The core-clock will range from 575MHz to 675MHz, and will be decided by the laptop manufacturer, probably according to the cooling system. 
Very Demanding games, like Metro 2033, The Witcher II and Max Payne 3, should run smoothly at medium settings, while less demanding games, such as Crysis 2 and Skyrim V, might be playable with high settings and attractive resolutions

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Exactly. Your argument is completely valid. I am trying to convey the same thing. In your case, you are not noticing any difference between cpu and gpu because to harness the true power of cpu you need a better gpu.
> But in the case of y510p, the gpu has the potential to do much better in multi threaded games if it is coupled with core i7 and not core i5.
> In single threaded games, both setups will perform equally. Today, the shift is towards multi-threaded applications so core i7 is future proof.
> .


but most programs dont utilize sli yet as well

it is future proof and stuff but by the time it becomes the industry standard ,itll be outdated and we ll anyways have to buy a new system by then unless u plan on using the  system that long
my older systems are used as home servers now and i dont use them for games and stuff anymore


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> TEXT FROM SITE-
> GT650m sli
> 
> GeForce GT 650M SLI is a solution of two GeForce GT 650M GDDR5 put together using NVIDIA'S SLI technology.
> ...



SLi is mainly meant for gaming. All games support SLi. The review says nothing about cpu. :/


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> SLi is mainly meant for gaming. All games support SLi. The review says nothing about cpu. :/



the cpu thing was my point not from the site  that there will be a bottleneck in cpu+gpu in laptops for most games

btw i hope none of us are taking offense coz im sure both of us love to talk tech


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> the cpu thing was my point not from the site  that there will be a bottleneck in cpu+gpu in laptops for most games
> 
> btw i hope none of us are taking offense coz im sure both of us love to talk tech



Nope none taken.

That's right all laptops will suffer bottleneck unless:
1.Vsync enabled.
2.Game has a frame cap.
3.Poorly optimized.

High end laptops will bottleneck when FPS is 100+ lol


----------



## kkn13 (Apr 1, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nope none taken.
> 
> That's right all laptops will suffer bottleneck unless:
> 1.Vsync enabled.
> ...



yep hopefully pc games will be better optimised in future thanks to x86 hardware on ps4,xbox one and since xbox one has a modded windows core and ps4 has a modded unix core, windows,mac and linux porting will be alot easier


----------



## melt (Apr 3, 2014)

raul_virus said:


> i want to buy a laptop. My budget is 60-65INR. I am confused between Lenovo y510p core i5 4200m 4200m with gt755m and lenovo z510 core i7 4702mq with gt 740m.



So have you decided which one will you finally buy?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 4, 2014)

If you can easily afford i7 y510p..go for it. Otherwise i5 model would suit your need too.


----------



## raul_virus (Apr 6, 2014)

melt said:


> So have you decided which one will you finally buy?



yup bro going with y510p core i5! thank you all for helping me


----------

